# Netzwerk Dame



## Reality (8. Okt 2004)

Hi,
ich habe wahrscheinlich vor als Jahresprojekt zur Abschlußprüfung ein netzwerkfähiges bzw. internetfähiges Dame mit Chat zu programmieren.
Erfahrungen in OOP, Java Collection Framework, Mutithreading und ein bißchen Spieleprogrammierung habe ich schon. Was Netzwerk angeht, aber so gut wie nichts. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ich über RMI auf die Variablen und Objekte einer anderen Software zugreifen. Ist das soweit richtig? Und was den Chat anbetrifft: Muss dazwischen ein Server agieren?

Mit welchem Themengebiet muss ich mich genau beschäftigen?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## foobar (8. Okt 2004)

> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ich über RMI auf die Variablen und Objekte einer anderen Software zugreifen. Ist das soweit richtig?


Das stimmt so weit. Mit RMI kannst du Objekte netzwerkfähig machen, ohne dich konkret um die Kommnunikation kümmern zu müssen. Das bedeutet, daß du keine Sockets mehr erstellen mußt, das erledigt RMI alles für dich.


> Muss dazwischen ein Server agieren?


Nicht unbedingt, wenn der Chat nur im Lan eigesetzt werden soll, kannst du auch in die Clients einen Portscanner integrieren um damit mögliche Kommunikationspartner zu finden.


----------



## Reality (8. Okt 2004)

Hi, 
danke soweit mal.



			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Muss dazwischen ein Server agieren?
> 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, wenn der Chat nur im Lan eigesetzt werden soll, kannst du auch in die Clients einen Portscanner integrieren um damit mögliche Kommunikationspartner zu finden.


Wenn ich sage, dass mein Chat z.B. den Port 1080 benutzen soll und ich die IP des Partners kenne, müsste das auch über Internet gehen, oder nicht?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## foobar (8. Okt 2004)

> Wenn ich sage, dass mein Chat z.B. den Port 1080 benutzen soll und ich die IP des Partners kenne, müsste das auch über Internet gehen, oder nicht?


Jepp


----------



## Reality (8. Okt 2004)

OK, danke.


----------

